# No1 picks for no1 backers



## adyNo1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My name is Adrian and i'm from Romania.I own a betting blog because i like to share with others some picks wich i consider to be good and valuable.I'm open to receive comments about my picks ,even they are negative,because the critical comments will help me improve.

Today i have 6 picks from handball.
Check out -> [nofollow=http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/]http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/[/nofollow]


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Just posted a preview at Gaz Metan Medias - Steaua Bucuresti.
check out -> [nofollow=http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/]http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/[/nofollow]


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've addeed 2 picks today:
UCD - Wexford
Gloria Buzau - Arges
check out ->[nofollow=http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/]http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/[/nofollow]


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Today i have :
Wolves - Qpr
Monaco - Rennes
Salzburg- Mattersburg
Sligo - Bohemians.

check out - > [nofollow=http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/]http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/[/nofollow]


----------



## adyNo1 (Apr 21, 2009)

i have one pick today:
*Arges - Rapid Bucharest*

check out->[nofollow=http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/]http://ady-no1.blogabet.com/[/nofollow]


----------

